# [SOLVED] [LIRC][saa7134]Jak zainstalowac pilota

## tytanick

witam

tak jak w temacie:

chcę zainstalować pilota na podczerwień

sterownik karty tv to: saa7134

lirc już jest zainstalowany, jednak niewiem co robić dalej,

czytałem na forach to jest pod inne dystrybucje inaczej, lub jakieś przestarzałe i nieaktualne informacje

jeżeli ktoś się zna lub udało mu się znaleźć linka do HOWTO to proszę o pomoc

pozdrawiam

 Edit by Poe 

zaSOLVEDowane 

----------

## arsen

http://www.lirc.org/tv_cards.html

nie widzę tutaj żeby karty na tym chipsecie miały suport dla lirc.

----------

## tytanick

hmm... żeczywiście, a jest jakiś inny sposób jak nie LIRC ?

----------

## arsen

nie ma, chyba że lirc nie poprzez karte, a jakiś odbiornik na com-ie czy coś w podobie, jest tego sporo w sieci.

----------

## ziemia

@arsen to jest cytat z strony którą podałeś:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: I leave this page here only for historical reasons. In the meantime many more TV cards are supported than listed here. You will find the up-to-date list of supported cards inside the setup dialog of the LIRC package.
> 
> 

 

 tag że może ta karta jest obsługiwana  :Smile: 

@tytanick użyj GOOGLE

np. http://www.usenetlinux.com/archive/topic.php/t-525052.html

się chyba udała nie czytałem dokładnie (karta na tym samym układzie)Last edited by ziemia on Fri Feb 03, 2006 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stemer

eee, nie. mi się udawszy. pomógł mi kenobi na usenecie.

posiadam avacsa smarttv właśnie na saa7134. żeby nie przedłużać:

1. czytamy pożywną lekturę z http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/faq.html#lircd

2. nie potrzebujemy żadnego nowego sterownika. bierzemy tego z kernela.

w związku z tym budujemy lirca z opcją --with-driver=devinput (wrzucasz LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=devinput" do /etc/make.conf)

3. w jądrze musimy mieć wkompilowany moduł EVDEV (Device Drivers>Input device support>Event interface)

4. trzeba po tym sprawdzić w /proc/bus/input/devices który event jest przypisany do twojego zdalnego sterowania (ir) na karcie. będzie to potrzebne do uruchomienia demona lircd następująco:

/usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/eventn gdzie eventn to urządzenie, które znalazłeś wcześniej. plik eventn powinien znajdować 

się w katalogu /dev/input/.

u mnie wygląda to tak:

```
I: Bus=0001 Vendor=1131 Product=0000 Version=0001

N: Name="saa7134 IR (AVACS SmartTV)"

P: Phys=pci-0000:00:0f.0/ir0

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=50c0004 100002 0 0 0 0 2008001 80000180 80000803 1e0000 fbb80 0 0
```

czyli lircd odpalam przez:

/usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event3

5. plik lircd.conf umieszczasz w katalogu /etc/. w swoim ~ umieszczasz plik .lircrc. plik ten zawiera 

powiązanie klawiszy pilota z poszczególnymi funkcjami w konkretnych aplikacjach. ja mam tak:

```
#TV TIME

# This section includes two configs, what this does is that it allows

# you to open tvtime and close tvtime with one button.  If your remote

# has seperate buttons for this, then you can break it apart.

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = POWER

    config = tvtime.sh &

    config = tvtime-command QUIT

    repeat = 40

end

# The following defines most of the common buttons found on a remote and

# what commads they would map to inside tvtime.

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = SOURCE

    config = tvtime-command TOGGLE_INPUT

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = MIN

    config = tvtime-command QUIT

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = FREEZE

    config = tvtime-command DISPLAY_INFO

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = ZOOM

    config = tvtime-command TOGGLE_FULLSCREEN

    repeat = 40

end

begin

   prog = irexec

    button = MUTE

    config = tvtime-command MIXER_TOGGLE_MUTE

    repeat = 40

end

# Menu navigation.

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = FM_SCAN+

    config = tvtime-command UP

    repeat = 20

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = FM_SCAN-

    config = tvtime-command DOWN

    repeat = 20

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL+

    config = tvtime-command RIGHT

    repeat = 20

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL-

    config = tvtime-command LEFT

    repeat = 20

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = RECALL

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_JUMP

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 1

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_1

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 2

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_2

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 3

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_3

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 4

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_4

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 5

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_5

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 6

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_6

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 7

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_7

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 8

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_8

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 9

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_9

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 0

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_0

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = 100+

    config = tvtime-command ENTER

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = FM_TUNNING-

    config = tvtime-command SHOW_MENU

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = FM_TUNNING+

    config = tvtime-command MENU_EXIT

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = FUNCTION

    config = tvtime-command MENU_ENTER

    repeat = 40

end

#begin

#    prog = irexec

#    button = MTS

#    config = tvtime-command TOGGLE_CC

#    repeat = 40

#end

#GNOME RADIO

# This is how the gnomeradio section in my .lircrc looks like

# Note that you probably have to edit the "button =" entries

# unless you have a Haupauge rc, too

begin

   prog = irexec

   button = TV/FM

   config = gnomeradio

   mode= gnomeradio

     flags=startup_mode 

   flags = once 

end

begin gnomeradio

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = MUTE

   config =mute

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = FM_TUNNING+

   config = tune up

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = FM_TUNNING-

   config = tune down

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = FM_SCAN+

   config = preset up

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = FM_SCAN-

   config = preset down

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = VOL+

   config = volume up

   repeat = 1   

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = VOL-

   config = volume down

   repeat = 1

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = MIN

   config = quit

   flags = mode

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 0

   config = preset 0

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 1

   config = preset 1

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 2

   config = preset 2

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 3

   config = preset 3

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 4

   config = preset 4

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 5

   config = preset 5

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 6

   config = preset 6

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 7

   config = preset 7

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 8

   config = preset 8

end

begin

   prog = gnomeradio

   button = 9

   config = preset 9

end

end gnomeradio

#XAWTV and friends

begin xawtv

   begin

      prog = xawtv   

      config = eventmap

   end

end xawtv

#MPLAYER

begin mplayer

begin

     button = VOL+

     prog = mplayer

     config = volume 1

     repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = VOL-

    prog = mplayer

    config = volume -1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = PLAY

    prog = mplayer

    config = pause

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    button = STOP

    prog = mplayer

    config = seek 0 1\npause

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    button = ZOOM

    prog = mplayer

    config = vo_fullscreen

    repeat = 40

end

begin

   button = FM_SCAN+

   prog = mplayer

   config = panscan +0.1

        repeat = 20

end

begin

   button = FM_SCAN-

   prog = mplayer   

   config = panscan -0.1

        repeat = 20

end

begin

   prog = mplayer

   button = FM_TUNNING-

   config = seek -60

        repeat = 10

end

begin

   prog = mplayer

   button = FM_TUNNING+

   config = seek +60

        repeat = 10

end

begin

    button = MUTE

    prog = mplayer

    config = mute

    repeat = 60

end

begin

    button = MIN

    prog = mplayer

    config = quit    

end

begin

    button = FREEZE

    prog = mplayer

    config = osd

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    button = FUNCTION

    prog = mplayer

    config = menu up

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    button = RESET

    prog = mplayer

    config = menu down

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    button = 100+

    prog = mplayer

    config = menu ok

    repeat = 40

end

begin

    button = RECALL

    prog = mplayer

    config = menu cancel

    repeat = 40

end

#begin

#    button = MTS

#    prog = mplayer

#    config = menu hide

#    repeat = 40

#end

begin

    button = 1

    prog = mplayer

    config = brightness +1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = 4

    prog = mplayer

    config = brightness -1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = 2

    prog = mplayer

    config = contrast +1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = 5

    prog = mplayer

    config = contrast -1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = 3

    prog = mplayer

    config = saturation +1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = 6

    prog = mplayer

    config = saturation -1

    repeat = 5

end

begin

    button = 7

    prog = mplayer

    config = sub_pos -1

    repeat = 20

end

begin

    button = 0

    prog = mplayer

    config = sub_pos +1

    repeat = 20

end

end mplayer

#XMMS PLAYER

begin

    prog = irexec

     button = SCAN

     config = xmms

     mode = xmms

    flags=startup_mode 

   flags = once

 end

begin xmms

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = PLAY

    config = PLAY

  end

 begin

    prog = xmms

    button = FREEZE

    config = LIST

  end

begin

   prog = xmms

    button = ZOOM

    config = PLAYLIST_CLEAR

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = RECORD

    config = PAUSE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = STOP

    config = STOP

  end

begin

    prog = xmms

    button = MIN

    config = QUIT

    flags = mode

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = FM_SCAN+

    config = NEXT

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = FM_SCAN-

    config = PREV

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = FM_TUNNING+

    config = FWD 3

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = FM_TUNNING-

    config = BWD 3

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = VOL+

    config = VOL_UP 10

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = VOL-

    config = VOL_DOWN 10

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 1

    config = ONE

  end

  begin   

    prog = xmms

    button = 2

    config = TWO

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 3

    config = THREE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 4

    config = FOUR

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 5

    config = FIVE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 6

    config = SIX

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 7

    config = SEVEN

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 8

    config = EIGHT

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 9

    config = NINE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 0

    config = ZERO

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = 100+

    config = SETPOS

  end

begin

    prog = xmms

    button = FUNCTION

    config = SHUFFLE

  end

begin

    prog = xmms

    button = RESET

    config = REPEAT

  end

end xmms
```

jeśli chcesz korzystać ze zdalnego sterowania w tvtime to musisz wcześniej uruchomić irexec najlepiej jako demon z opcją -d.

irexec wraz z innymi narzędziami uzyskasz po kompilacji i instalacji lirc.

w skrócie - u mnie działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stemer

LOL, właśnie jak to wszystko sklejałem, to dałeś link do mojego posta  :Very Happy: 

anyway  :Wink: 

----------

## ziemia

 *Quote:*   

> LOL, właśnie jak to wszystko sklejałem, to dałeś link do mojego posta 
> 
> anyway 

 

http://www.google.pl

i LIRC saa7134

nr 1 na liście  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

no fakt, rzeczywiście obsługuje, nawet mam gdzieś w "rupieciach" karte na tym chipsecie, zrobie sobie także lirca na tym.

----------

## tytanick

a jeszcze tylko, jak przy pomocy emerge zbudować pakiet z tą opcją co podałeś, wystarczy:

emerge =lirc-0.8._pre3 --with-driver=devinput

bo tak niemożna  :Smile: 

to jak proponujecie?

----------

## arsen

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> a jeszcze tylko, jak przy pomocy emerge zbudować pakiet z tą opcją co podałeś, wystarczy:
> 
> emerge =lirc-0.8._pre3 --with-driver=devinput
> 
> bo tak niemożna 
> ...

 

podano wyraźnie:

dodać zmienną

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=devinput"

```

do /etc/make.conf

----------

## tytanick

sorki, czasami nieumiem czytać (ach ta dyslekcja  :Smile: , własnie wziąłem sie do pracy, i zaraz zobaczę czy mi się uda z tym pilotem, i wyniki opublikuje tu  :Razz: 

----------

## tytanick

teraz, zacząłem ustawiac tego pilota

jednak wogóle niemago wpisanego w:

/proc/bus/input/devices

w tym pliku mam tylko myszkę i klawiaturę

moduł edev mam załadowany

poradzcie co mam zrobić

----------

## arsen

Pokombinuj z innymi "podobnymi" kartami przy ładowaniu modułu.

```

modprobe saa7134 card=1

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

rmmod saa7134

modprobe saa7134 card=2

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

rmmod saa7134 

```

... itd. itd.

u mnie załapało zupełnie na innej marce karty tv

----------

## tytanick

Dzięki udało się

Dla mojej kart Kword:

modprobe saa7134 card=32

(próbowałem od 1 do 80 hehe)

Tylko jeszcze niewszystkie guziki na pilocie działają

z 5 jeszcze niedziała i xev niepokazuje nic jak wciskam te guziki

Czy może ktoś mi jeszcze powiedzieć dzie są zapisane nazwy poszczególnych guzików?

bo /etc/lircd.conf mam inne nazwy , a przy wciskaniu xev, pokazuje mi jeszcze inne

także moze gdzieś jeszcze jest jakiś inny plik konfiguracyjny?

----------

## tytanick

juz wszystko wiem

wystarczyło jeszcze odpalic:

irexec -d /home/tyt/.lircrc

ze scieżką do pliku konfiguracyjnego i teraz wszystko działa super  :Smile: 

dzieki wszystkim

----------

## stemer

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> juz wszystko wiem
> 
> wystarczyło jeszcze odpalic:
> 
> irexec -d /home/tyt/.lircrc

 

co było napisane na końcu mojego posta ;P

----------

## Poe

nie [END] tylko [SOLVED] !

 *APEL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 9. Jeśli uzyskałeś odpowiedź, która pomogła - dodaj do tematu [SOLVED] na początku - ułatwi to innym znalezienie skutecznego rozwiązania (nie [solved], [sOlVeD], tylko [SOLVED]). 
> 
> 

 

pełny opis TU

----------

## arsen

Poe ma racje......

a wracając do tematu, nie udało mi się odpalić lirca z powodzeniem, niby xev wykrywa działanie pilota, nawet w xbindkeys idzie to podbindować pod co się chce, ale wolałbym lirca bo ma wieksze możliwości konfiguracji oraz może być użyty nie zależnie od programu, teraz mam tylko pobindowane mpc do sterowania mpd, wszystko za pomocą xbindkeys. Demon lirca uruchamiana się prawidłowo, irw też się poprawnie łączy z lirc, ale gdy wciskam poszczególne klawisze nic nie wykrywa.

EDIT: 

zapomniałem zrobic jednego, skopiowac do /etc lircd.conf z http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/faq.html#lircd

teraz działa  :Smile: 

----------

## stemer

 *arsen wrote:*   

> zapomniałem zrobic jednego, skopiowac do /etc lircd.conf z http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/faq.html#lircd
> 
> teraz działa 

 

to teraz poprosimy o ładne howto i nawet do wiki jak da radę  :Wink:  bo ja to się nie znam o_0

----------

## arsen

Się napisze, wkrótce.

EDIT: 

napisane

wątek przeniesiony do instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

